# physxcudart_20.dll error?



## gokorahn (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright, I got my new pc built, ran it with integrated Nvidea graphics for a few days until my Radeon 6850 came in. I installed the drivers for the integrated, since I was using that for a few days, and once I got my gpu, I installed its drivers. Now I am having a problem with my game, Global Agenda, On start up, it says error, physxcudart_20.dll not found. I looked around and did two things to fix it. I downloaded said file and put it in my /c drive, and downloaded Physx from Nvidea's site. I still get the error, but my game will start up. How do I fix this so I don't have to deal with the message every time, and also avoid future problems. Let me know if you need more info, I really want this pc to run right


----------



## Onnes (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, it sounds like you already went and got Physx from Nvidia. First you could try simply reinstalling the game. If that doesn't work you could wipe off your graphics drivers and reinstall those. If this only happens with the one game then it could easily just be a bug particular to that game.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 25, 2012)

Ill try re-installing it after i finish up my current download. I need faster internet, 9 hours is way to long for Dirt 3 imo. Ill test it with Dirt 3 too, and say waht happens later


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2012)

Try disabling the nVidia GPU (if it's integrated) and uninstalling the drivers entirely for both cards. nVidia and AMD drivers tend to not like each other, and especially if PhysX is assigned to a card and then an AMD card gets put into the machine - PhysX gets disabled regardless because nVidia are snots like that.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2012)

Get rid of Nvidia's drivers.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 26, 2012)

How do I disable the Nvidia card, and how do I remove the drivers? DO I do it though add and remove programs?


----------



## shteev (Jan 26, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> How do I disable the Nvidia card, and how do I remove the drivers? DO I do it though add and remove programs?



Yeah. Uninstall it like any other program.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 26, 2012)

shteev said:


> Yeah. Uninstall it like any other program.


This for the drivers, and if you want to completely disable the IGP then disable it in the Bios.


----------



## Lucias (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow this is old, but download the physxcudart_20.dll and drop in C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common (or C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common if using 64 bit) and you'll never see that again.


----------

